# Tiger barb looking pale



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

One of my tiger barbs is suddenly a lot paler than the others. Its whole body is lighter than the other barbs. It's like all the colors on it have faded. What's going on, is it some disease I should worry about?


Edit: I'm about to leave for a 1 week vacation today. Should I just quarantine this barb in case it is a disease that could affect all the other tank inhabitants?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Freddy said:


> One of my tiger barbs is suddenly a lot paler than the others. Its whole body is lighter than the other barbs. It's like all the colors on it have faded. What's going on, is it some disease I should worry about?
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm about to leave for a 1 week vacation today. Should I just quarantine this barb in case it is a disease that could affect all the other tank inhabitants?



Stressful that you're going on vacation, and you feel you've got to make some decision. I feel for you. Change in color usually represents stress, either he's being isolated or picked on. If you've had him awhile, I'd be less worried about disease, but I'm not sure what to tell you. If you had a seperate tank that might not be a bad idea, but I'm sure he'll feel more stress being alone for a week, but that may keep you from losing all your others while your gone. 

Have a nice vacation! Lucky you.

Gwe


----------

